# High School.



## kosta17 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, I'm in High School and am going to be a Junior this year, my goal for school is to finish it and get it overwith.


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

you'll be super glad when you do gratuate, trust me.


----------



## kosta17 (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh I trust you.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Interesting topic - It may be the case that in a few years you may change your opinion on the whole thing. Personally, I sort of wish I could go back from time to time, knowing what I now know.


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> Interesting topic - It may be the case that in a few years you may change your opinion on the whole thing. Personally, I sort of wish I could go back from time to time, knowing what I now know.


 My parents tell me the same thing but , I went through too much with people to ever want to step foot back in that place...


----------



## kosta17 (Jul 2, 2010)

That's cool to know.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

That's pretty much what I did with my senior year. Didn't talk to anyone and just through it. Now it's off to college. I hope the rest of my life isn't the same as this.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, just make sure you get out on time. You will thank yourself. Good luck =].


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Same with me. Can not wait until I get that diploma!


----------



## kosta17 (Jul 2, 2010)

I know, I can't wait to get out of High School.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, definitely. You'll enjoy it when you get out (sounds like I'm talking about prison, haha). I just graduated this year and it feels so great that I'll never have to see those students and teachers ever again. I'm hoping that college will be a much better experience for me.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

EunieLuv said:


> My parents tell me the same thing but , I went through too much with people to ever want to step foot back in that place...


I have mixed feelings about this. On one hand, high school was an awful experience that I'm not keen on repeating. On the other hand, however, I've learned a lot since then and if I were to go back knowing what I know now, things would be very, very different.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Shooterrr said:


> Yeah, definitely. You'll enjoy it when you get out (sounds like I'm talking about prison, haha). I just graduated this year and it feels so great that I'll never have to see those students and teachers ever again. I'm hoping that college will be a much better experience for me.


That's because it is like prison haha.

College will be slightly better. You'll be introduced to a more intellectual stream of thinking in college and higher quality (and more difficult) courses. There will be alot more kids from a diverse set of schools all congregating in college. There will be loud party types just as in high school though. If you're going to live in residence you'll have to do some socializing in the halls and whatnot or else risk burning bridges with potential future friends.


----------



## bballerlover (Jul 14, 2010)

High school and all the teachers were so terrible to me and my problems with anxiety that for my junior year I am doing virtual school because going to the actual school was too much... so i completely understand what you mean by wanting to just get out of there!


----------



## kosta17 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, High School suck man, when I get out, I'll be so happy.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Paper Samurai said:


> Interesting topic - It may be the case that in a few years you may change your opinion on the whole thing. Personally, I sort of wish I could go back from time to time, knowing what I now know.


I REALLY wish i could go back with the knowledge i have now...I missed so many things because of SA (such as both my proms)


----------



## penguins13 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats an insane coincidence!! i have the same goal. At least fresh year is over with. WORST YEAR OF MY LIFE


----------



## chems (Jul 18, 2010)

High school sucks but when you look back at it you remember all the fun times you had! Ive only been out for a couple of months and real life sucks!!


----------



## FallenofTrack (Jul 23, 2010)

bballerlover said:


> High school and all the teachers were so terrible to me and my problems with anxiety that for my junior year I am doing virtual school because going to the actual school was too much... so i completely understand what you mean by wanting to just get out of there!


If only virtual school had been an option when I was in high school. High school was just way to much for me. In addition to having social anxiety, I was also introverted, so that definitely wasn't a good combination for being able to get through high school. I was so happy when I was finally finished with it. My reaction was GOOD RIDDANCE!


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

What fun times? High school was so bad my mind has erased it. It actually gives me flashbacks sometimes. I prefer to pretend it never happened. The real world sucks and I doubt anyone in my family will ever be satisfied with my level of "success" but it doesn't even come close to junior high through high school.


----------



## RonDima (Aug 5, 2010)

kosta17 said:


> well, i'm in high school and am going to be a junior this year, my goal for school is to finish it and get it overwith.


enjoy highschool!! Trust me on this live it to the fullest!!


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought high school sucked when I was in it, but now I miss it for some reason, I guess since it wasn't that bad, and I had a FEW good times.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Akane said:


> *What fun times?* High school was so bad my mind has erased it. It actually gives me flashbacks sometimes. I prefer to pretend it never happened. The real world sucks and I doubt anyone in my family will ever be satisfied with my level of "success" but it doesn't even come close to junior high through high school.


haha...that's the same thing I thought when I read that other post. There's not a single moment I can think back on so far that has been "fun". I still have my senior year to go through, but I have a feeling this might be the worst year of them all. I hope I never look back on this time and feel like I've missed out on anything. 
Graduating and getting out into the world scares me, but ANYTHING has to be better than this.


----------

